# What's Google Up To Now?



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Seeing the below when using their search screens while logged in. Not sure if you see it while not logged in.

What does it mean? Should I :hide: ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's just a general reminder for you to ensure the security on your Google account is up-to-date. You can run through the steps if you want.


----------

